# Powder Coating - Inbetween Inverness & Aberdeen



## westylakey (Jan 12, 2009)

As titled, Im looking for a powder coater which are inverness/aberdeen, pref inbetween. I live in Rothes which is near Elgin.

Needs to be pref. cheap company as well.

I have found *Caledonian Commercial Coatings Ltd*
which appears to be 10mins up the road but cant find any information on them so anybody heard of them before?


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

PPS in Inverurie.
Just had my spare set of alloys done for the RS and they did a very good job on them.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

FlyingfocRS said:


> PPS in Inverurie.


x2
never heard a bad thing about them, very popular place for getting them done


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

do it yourself, the kits are £100 for the eqiupment and powder is cheap as........ powder.


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

FlyingfocRS said:


> PPS in Inverurie.
> Just had my spare set of alloys done for the RS and they did a very good job on them.


How much were you to have them done?


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

I was £45 + VAT per 18" alloy.


----------

